# Outpatient hospital infusion centers physician supervision



## jdevore (Oct 25, 2010)

I listenesd to the recent infusion therapy presentation, which included the physician supervision requirements for services provided in a private practice.  Does anyone know what the physician supervision requirements are for services in an outpatient hospital setting?  Certainly, the ordering provider is not present, and there are no assigned physicians to that area.
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 25, 2010)

Are you coding for the facility?  If so there does not need to be direct physician supervision to bill for infusion services in the facility setting.  The physician office is different as the servicies are being submitted under the physician's number and it is the physician's malpractice insurance that is covering the infusion.


----------

